# RESOLVED: No sound on DivX movies



## MyDingo21 (Jan 3, 2006)

my dad sent me a movie encoded in DivX ,it works,the sound just doesn't. The weirdest thjing though my sound in all DivX movies just doesn't play anymore. i can play mp3's on windows media player and dvd's normally . but the sound in DivX movies doesn't show up. It doesn't work on any of my other DivX movies either. IT's so weird i google around and downloaded and installed the newest DivX package........ nothing works. help me please


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the xvid codec
http://download.divxmovies.com/XviD-1.1.2-01112006.exe


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Or: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## MyDingo21 (Jan 3, 2006)

thnnx eneles the full pack worked thnnx i wish getting pretty annoyed off over this.


----------

